# crowntail/doubletail?



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

I was just wondering what you might get from a spawn between a crowntail female and double tail male?...My male Axel somehow shredded the end of his tail (plants are all rounded so he must have takin it through the plants just right..) Im not completely throwing him out as an idea..just dont want him to be too old by the time its fully healed.

Also what about crossing a doubletail to a veiltail female?..i know veil is dominant but would there be any doubles?


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldnt cross your crowntail with anything but other crowntail you'll get alot of fish with partially extended rays(mutts, suntail) which are no good for shows. I am not sure what the ratio of CT to DBT would be. I have nothing to add about vieltails as I am uniterested in the tail type I have done little research. I am fond of the idea of using DBT in breeding as it usually enhances the dorsal fin and thickens the body so IMO I would use the DBT for sure, but I my opinion is a bit bias as I do not like vt or ct particularly. XD


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

if you breed a double tail and veiltail you get a veil tail double tail so just long finned double tails


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks^, I might try the veil and double tail, I quite like some of the longer finned doubles as do my friends who would be taking them, and the double tail seems very interested in the females and is younger than the male I was going to initially use


----------

